# Centaur Crankset BB30 question



## 8weapons (Apr 13, 2011)

Hi Guys
Sorry…this is a X-post and yes Im a roadie noob 

Need some assistance here.

I have a 2011 Bianchi Sempre Veloce with FSA Gossamer Crankset BB30. I have recently ordered some carbon Campagnalo Centaur 10sp Cranks but was wondering what else is required to fit these to the bike? The Sempre has BB30

Some are saying I need the Campag OS BB30 cups, and others are saying I should be fine as the bike is already BB30, and should be a straight fit.

Could someone on here confirm what I need?

Greatly appreciated


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

Assuming you have Ultra Torque cranks, then yes you need campy's 42mm OSBB cups. If you have powertorque then you need the PT 42mm cups. Ribble has.

These fit into the bare BB shell of your frame. No bearings or clips present. Pressed in carefully. Dry.


----------



## 8weapons (Apr 13, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## 8weapons (Apr 13, 2011)

Is there a reason why these Power Torque cups in 42mm so hard to find? CRC and Wiggle are either out or don’t have that size


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

PBK to the resque:
http://www.probikekit.com/no/compon...rque-integrated-bottom-bracket-cups-bb30.html


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

Ribble shows them in stock

Campagnolo Power Torque Integrated Cups


----------



## 8weapons (Apr 13, 2011)

awesome Thanks guys!! Gotta luv forums!!


----------



## 8weapons (Apr 13, 2011)

is there any advantage in starying with a BB30 crank like FSA over Campy Centaur PT with PT adapter cups?


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

There is an economical advantage.


----------



## 8weapons (Apr 13, 2011)

ah ok, thanks kbwh, but Im getting the Centaurs for round 360 bucks..so shouldn't notice too much performance difference I hope


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

besides the economic advantage, i think there are also reliability, maintainability and swapability advantages with campy, especially in UT.

since i made the decision to use the campy cups on my supersix a year and a half ago, i've had no problems. but what have also read in that time is a lot of posts detailing BB30 issues. glad i went all campy.


----------

